# Favorite Papyrus



## larryjf (Oct 29, 2006)

Which is the best papyrus (however you define best)?

* P38
* P45
* P46
* P48
* P52
* P66
* P69
* P72
* P74
* P75

If you have another that is not listed please put it in the discussion thread.


----------

